
Canadians can buy, but not sell on Coinbase - stanmancan
https://support.coinbase.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2490249-canadian-dollars-cad-withdrawal-process
======
dekz
Countries affected by this are: Canada and Australia. [1]

1:
[https://support.coinbase.com/customer/en/portal/articles/288...](https://support.coinbase.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2882439-why-
aren%E2%80%99t-sells-available-in-my-country-)

------
rothbardrand
This is a great policy, all exchanges should adopt it. If you can only buy
bitcoin and only miners can sell it, everyone will make a lot of money!

I’m kidding, of course.

BTW- it takes about ten days for a new account to buy bitcoin in Coinbase— we
are having a post thanksgiving rally... it may continue for another 5 days.

------
stanmancan
I get that they have some limitations; but please at least mention it sometime
during registration or during your first purchase. I had no clue until I went
to sell despite making a numerous purchases.

------
iAMAGuest
I was under the impression that visa allows for a payment back to the card if
they are CFT enabled.

------
whytaka
I've switched to another exchange because of this.

